# LRS/Recon/Scout/Pathfinder Pic thread



## KiwiRecce63B (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Jul 22, 2013)

Somewhere in the Waikato Region, NZ .. Recce Tm 63B poses prior to patrol exercises


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2013)

That brings back memories...


----------



## marek0013 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ft. Bragg, NC before Team 3-4, XVIII  Airborne Corps. LRSC SPs for JOAX. (Sept. 2012)


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2013)

@marek0013 post an introduction per the site rules before posting again.
Thank you.


----------

